# Please give your opinions on Lightscapade and Nothernlights MSF



## cocodivatime (May 25, 2008)

I have a chance to get these online but obviously cannot try them on first.

I'm wondering how they show up on the skin.  I'm a NC44 i think.  I can't remember.  A caramel tone brown.

Is lightscapade a nude or pink color.  and does nothern lights come out really pink or is it subtle.

thanks so much.  I'm thinking to go for lightscapade but I would love some opinions.  I am really into a made up eye with a nude lip lately if that helps.  But i change all the time.


----------



## frocher (May 25, 2008)

.........


----------



## frocher (May 25, 2008)

...........


----------



## neezer (May 25, 2008)

Real talk, if you are anything in the fortys i dont think lightscapde is a good choice for you. It's too light. Northern Light is a nice rosey gold but not really chalky more so smooth, i cant think of the word i wanna say but i use Northern LIGHT (i dont know why we always wanna say lights, it's light lol) all the time, and i love it. Also you might be pleased with New Vegas or Petticoat.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_Real talk, if you are anything in the fortys i dont think lightscapde is a good choice for you. It's too light. Northern Light is a nice rosey gold but not really chalky more so smooth, i cant think of the word i wanna say but i use Northern LIGHT (i dont know why we always wanna say lights, it's light lol) all the time, and i love it. Also you might be pleased with New Vegas or Petticoat._

 
LOL.  I'm not in my 40s.  I'm approaching 30 soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I definitly don't want anything chalky.  i just want a pretty pinky glow. 

LOL.  i always say Northern LightS too.  LOL.  I dont know why I add the S.  LOL


----------



## cocodivatime (May 25, 2008)

Oh--speaking of MSFs. * What is the best brush to apply these?* 
 I have a 168, 187, 129 and a small fat buffer brush but i don't know what # it is.  Its the small one with the black handle.

thanks


----------



## aziajs (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Oh--speaking of MSFs. * What is the best brush to apply these?* 
 I have a 168, 187, 129 and a small fat buffer brush but i don't know what # it is.  Its the small one with the black handle.

thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm a NC45/NW43.  I like Lightscapade.  Just as Frocher said it's a soft pastel pink.  It's very soft and pretty.  The brush that's best to use depends on the result you want and how pigmented the MSF is.  I like my color more concentrated and more precise so I use the 109 and apply the MSFs over blush or along the top of my cheekbones.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I'm a NC45/NW43. I like Lightscapade. Just as Frocher said it's a soft pastel pink. It's very soft and pretty. The brush that's best to use depends on the result you want and how pigmented the MSF is. I like my color more concentrated and more precise so I use the 109 and apply the MSFs over blush or along the top of my cheekbones._

 

ok thanks.  So its not ashy on you?  Hmm.

The result that I want is a sligiht all over glow to the face.  Not concentrated in any specific area.  Which would be best for that?


----------



## aziajs (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_ok thanks.  So its not ashy on you?  Hmm._

 
No. It's no ashy on me.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_The result that I want is a slight all over glow to the face.  Not concentrated in any specific area.  Which would be best for that?_

 
Use a 187.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_No. It's no ashy on me. 



Use a 187._

 
oh great.  I have the 187
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok one more question.  Sorry.  I already have Warmed.  I saw New Vegas and it looked pretty in the packaging.  Does anyone know if its gonna be too close to Warmed??  Is it rosy or bronzey?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_LOL.  I'm not in my 40s.  I'm approaching 30 soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I definitly don't want anything chalky.  i just want a pretty pinky glow. 

LOL.  i always say Northern LightS too.  LOL.  I dont know why I add the S.  LOL_

 
She meant 40s as in NC/NW 40's, not age.  Lol, that was cute.  I'm NW45 and Lightscapade was too light for me but I love Northern Light.  I agree with the other person who recommended Albatross.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_oh great.  I have the 187
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok one more question.  Sorry.  I already have Warmed.  I saw New Vegas and it looked pretty in the packaging.  Does anyone know if its gonna be too close to Warmed??  Is it rosy or bronzey?_

 
NV is not like Warmed at all.  New Vegas is gold, sheer-white gold with a bit of copper veining.  The color description reads "Fleshy golden beige with bronze pearl" but it is not bronzy, not like Warmed anyway.  They also have very different textures.  NV is a bit more loose and gritty, whereas Warmed is more finely milled and smoother.


----------



## sweetface (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if any of these coloured MSFs will be appearing in future collections this year? They all came out before I started collecting MAC


----------



## neezer (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_LOL.  I'm not in my 40s.  I'm approaching 30 soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I definitly don't want anything chalky.  i just want a pretty pinky glow. 

LOL.  i always say Northern LightS too.  LOL.  I dont know why I add the S.  LOL_

 
lol i meant forties like NC 40 NW 40 LOL...not your age


----------



## neezer (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetface* 

 
_Does anyone know if any of these coloured MSFs will be appearing in future collections this year? They all came out before I started collecting MAC_

 


i had a conversation with one MA about them and she said that they would come out once every year in a half...so...if that's the case then i guess 09 would be next? because Warmed and Light Flush came out with N collection right? (correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## cocodivatime (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_From the swatch forum:










The second pic is MsButterfli's. She lists the colors as: 

Lightscapade
shimpagne
new vegas
global glow
shooting star
warmed
lightflush
Northern Lights
Glissade_

 

thanks for the swatch by the way.  I meant to tell you that earlier


----------



## cocodivatime (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_lol i meant forties like NC 40 NW 40 LOL...not your age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ha ha ha.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My bad.  Told you I was a newbie.   LOL


----------



## cocodivatime (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_She meant 40s as in NC/NW 40's, not age. Lol, that was cute. I'm NW45 and Lightscapade was too light for me but I love Northern Light. I agree with the other person who recommended Albatross._

 

LOL.  I'm embarrased.  Sorry.


----------



## aziajs (May 26, 2008)

I agree that New Vegas and Warmed are completely different in color and texture.  New Vegas is a yellow gold.  It is the ONLY MSF I have that I never wear.  It's the only one that doesn't look good on my skin.  I don't have warmed because I have Shooting Star and I figured it was close enough.  Warmed is a warm bronzey shade but it's so close to my skintone that I it wasn't worth the purchase.


----------



## aziajs (May 26, 2008)

I agree that New Vegas and Warmed are completely different in color and texture.  New Vegas is a yellow gold.  It is the ONLY MSF I have that I never wear.  It's the only one that doesn't look good on my skin.  I don't have warmed because I have Shooting Star and I figured it was close enough.  Warmed is a warm bronzey shade but it's so close to my skintone that I it wasn't worth the purchase.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 26, 2008)

From this swatch LIGHTFLUSH seems to have more rosey color payoff than NORTHERN LIGHT.   

Am I right?  What do you all think?  I verified and I am a NC44 for sure.  now I'm thiking about lightflush too.  LOL


----------



## frocher (May 26, 2008)

.....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_i had a conversation with one MA about them and she said that they would come out once every year in a half...so...if that's the case then i guess 09 would be next? because Warmed and Light Flush came out with N collection right? (correct me if i am wrong)_

 
They come out a bit more frequently than that.  N had two, the McQueen had the repromote of New Vegas, and Flashtronic last summer had 3, before that Danse had two, then A Muse had three...so if we follow that pattern, we get them about every winter and every summer.


----------



## sweetface (May 27, 2008)

So since I missed the N collection (kicking myself for not getting into makeup like one month earlier) is there anywhere that the MSFs are still available to buy? Ebay?


----------



## aziajs (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetface* 

 
_So since I missed the N collection (kicking myself for not getting into makeup like one month earlier) is there anywhere that the MSFs are still available to buy? Ebay?_

 
Well Light Flush is still available on the mac website.  Other than that you can find them at some counters (some may still have stock), CCOs, ebay, the sale threads here or at makeupalley.


----------



## sweetface (May 27, 2008)

Hmm It's not on the website when i go to it, the collections only go back to heatherette for me.


----------



## spectrolite (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_







From this swatch LIGHTFLUSH seems to have more rosey color payoff than NORTHERN LIGHT.   

Am I right?  What do you all think?  I verified and I am a NC44 for sure.  now I'm thiking about lightflush too.  LOL_

 
Thats my arm lol >_<!! I just swiped them again and Light Flush is definitely pinkier than NL. Northern Light is more sparkley and shinier and a touch paler. Both of them are very, very pretty and look great alone of over your favorite blush. I wore Northern Light on top of Format today. Gorgeous! 

Here is another comparison on my NW45 skin. Sorry I couldn't do one in natural light but it's night time here. HTH.


----------



## neezer (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_They come out a bit more frequently than that.  N had two, the McQueen had the repromote of New Vegas, and Flashtronic last summer had 3, before that Danse had two, then A Muse had three...so if we follow that pattern, we get them about every winter and every summer._

 
Just telling you what they told me when they asked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it might of been she meant from this point on but i guess we will have to wait and see...


----------



## neezer (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetface* 

 
_Hmm It's not on the website when i go to it, the collections only go back to heatherette for me._

 
M·A·C Cosmetics | Mineralize Skinfinish


the rest like sista said you have to find via threads on here and ebay and things to that nature


----------



## frocher (May 27, 2008)

......


----------



## cocodivatime (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Thats my arm lol >_<!! I just swiped them again and Light Flush is definitely pinkier than NL. Northern Light is more sparkley and shinier and a touch paler. Both of them are very, very pretty and look great alone of over your favorite blush. I wore Northern Light on top of Format today. Gorgeous! 

Here is another comparison on my NW45 skin. Sorry I couldn't do one in natural light but it's night time here. HTH. 








_

 

that is really helpful.  thanks!  I'm thinking I like the lightflush better now.  Its less pale.  Thanks so much


----------



## cocodivatime (May 27, 2008)

Can someone with a deeper skintone show me a swatch of *Stereorose*?  thanks so much


----------



## spectrolite (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_that is really helpful.  thanks!  I'm thinking I like the lightflush better now.  Its less pale.  Thanks so much_

 
No worries! >_<


----------



## kittycatliss (May 27, 2008)

Im nw15 with rosy cheeks should i get a more golden mineralize skinfinish? rather than a pink toned one like light flush


----------



## neezer (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Can someone with a deeper skintone show me a swatch of *Stereorose*?  thanks so much_

 





Top to bottom:

Petticoat
Glissade
Stereo Rose
Northern Light

NW 45


----------



## frocher (May 27, 2008)

..........


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 28, 2008)

Gosh they need to re-release Petticoat.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_





Top to bottom:

Petticoat
Glissade
Stereo Rose
Northern Light

NW 45_

 

thanks.  Geez I cannot figure out which colors i like best.  I keep getting confused.


----------



## frocher (May 28, 2008)

..........


----------



## neezer (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Gosh they need to re-release Petticoat._

 
I have THREE of them...i really dont need them all even though it is a gorgeous color

i want them to do more different ones tho if they come out again


----------



## lilhenna (May 28, 2008)

NL didn't do much for my NC42 South Asian skin; however Petticoat is LOVE!


----------



## sweetface (Jun 4, 2008)

I found a light flush at the free standing store near me, it looks really nice on, but the glittery/glowy effect is something that i can get from my NARS blush. I'm not 100% sure if i want to buy it...


----------

